# Boulder commuting advice



## flatironsgirl (Jun 15, 2005)

I am moving to Boulder in August and am now shopping for condos - am considering developments in Gunbarrel (Powderhorn) and Louisiville (Hunters Ridge), which would mean commuting to CU campus on my mtb down either Diagonal Hwy or South Boulder Road, I assume. 

Question: Are these reasonable/safe commutes, and is one vastly preferable to the other? 

Am also looking in Boulder proper, but you get so much less for your money! Advice welcome!

Thanks
Laura


----------



## dug (Feb 7, 2005)

*Reply*

If you choose Gunbarrel, there are several bike path options to Boulder. You'll be sharing with runners and for the most part are hard pack gravel, but its certainly better than the Diagonal. Ditto with Louisville, although the bike paths to Boulder will be a longer commute. South Boulder Road is much more direct.


----------



## bobsmargs (Aug 13, 2004)

I've lived in Gunbarrel (in powderhorn, in fact) and commuted to Louisville, and I now live in S. Boulder and commute to longmont. Both of your commutes are doable. If at all possible, come out and drive or bike around before deciding as these are very different areas and you may like one or the other better.

Gunbarrel:
If it were me, I'd ride in on 63rd to Valmont to the Boulder Creek trail. Going home you can take the bike trails all the way to Jay Rd. This is a busy road but the left turn onto Spine isn't too bad since there is a light and you can use the crosswalk if necessary. The reason for different routes each way is to avoid a nasty left on Jay in the morning and a nasty left on Valmont in the evening.

Louisville:
You will be in good shape, since Hunters Ridge is at the top of a big hill. South Boulder road has big shoulders and only a few intersections until you get to highway 36, which is really bad. You could turn onto Cherryvale and get on to bike trails that way (safer), or ride down Moorehead and onto CU campus (quicker).

There's an excellent map of the bike paths in boulder here:
http://www.ci.boulder.co.us/goboulder/pdf/Master_Bike_map.pdf


----------



## flatironsgirl (Jun 15, 2005)

*thanks guys*

I am going to be in Boulder this Saturday to do some marathon house viewing, so will plan to drive the routes where I can, and get a feel for the areas. Moving in August and can't wait. Thanks for your advice.
Laura


----------



## lonefrontranger (Feb 5, 2004)

*I just moved to Powderhorn myself*

I've lived in Boulder for 4 years. Boulder, North Boulder, Lafayette and Erie, now Gunbarrel.

I go weeks at a time without starting the cage for any reason.

PM or email me if you have further questions. I race Cat 3 locally on Boulder Women's Cycling Team.

Cheers, LFR


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*A couple of options*

In Gunbarrel, you don't have to ride on the Diagonal. Go south on Spine, to Jay, to 57th (turns into Independence next to the airport). Pick up the bike path behind NCAR-Foothills and then you can stay on the bike path all the way to campus.

In Louisville, you are pretty much stuck with South Boulder Rd (4-lanes, 45 MPH speed limit, but most drive 60 MPH). Bus service might be a little more direct from Louisville and most busses have bike racks. 

Best of luck.

Added: Rental rates are down within the city, you can find pretty good deals away from "The Hill". Rental agencies are very adept at painting a desparate rental picture - don't fall for it. This comes from someone who has a couple of rental properties. (Sorry I don't have anything available).


----------



## flatironsgirl (Jun 15, 2005)

*powderhorn vs. twin lakes*



lonefrontranger said:


> I've lived in Boulder for 4 years. Boulder, North Boulder, Lafayette and Erie, now Gunbarrel.
> 
> I go weeks at a time without starting the cage for any reason.
> 
> ...


Hi All - thanks for all the route advice. Spent a mad Saturday looking at everything on the market in my poor grad student price range and have narrowed it down to a Powderhorn property and a Twin Lakes property. Any views on how these developments compare, amenities, demographics, lifestyle, etc? 

Also, the Powderhorn one doesnt have central air conditioning - is this an issue generally? Saturday was pretty warm and I can imagine wishing for central AC.

Any thoughts welcome. I am going to offer on one of them in the next couple of days.

LFR, would love to get together when I arrive in town - I am just starting out, so wont be racing for a while, but it would be great to get hooked in to that side of things for when I find my form. Will be in touch - plan to arrive around first week of Aug.
Laura


----------

